# Sis-in-law



## mvp4eva (Jan 15, 2017)

I accidentally saw my Sis-in-law breast. She was wearing a sports bra and bent over and I couldn't help looking. I didn't mean to but couldn't resist. She didn't see me so I think I am safe no harm done. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

We can't help without details. Cup size?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Is she hot?


----------



## mvp4eva (Jan 15, 2017)

She is in late 30s....looked good to me lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

She showed it to you on purpose.


----------



## mvp4eva (Jan 15, 2017)

I wish lol...but no think she was back from gym not paying attn...just taking off her shoelaces 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*First off, just consider me a lecherous but lovable old fart! Having said that, "free shows" come along once in a blue moon, or perhaps even less!

As the unintended audience, you need to relish it! Simply savor the moment of what happened!

But in the future, and other than in anonymous forums like this one, be so very careful as to who you might come to personally and privately share "that very special mammery" with! 

After all, you don't necessarily want word getting back to her, or even your wife!  Ces pas? 

Silence is golden, indeed!*


----------



## mvp4eva (Jan 15, 2017)

It's anonymous here....only reason I shared..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't see a question here. 

Did you have one?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

mvp4eva said:


> I wish lol...but no think she was back from gym not paying attn...just taking off her shoelaces
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk




Hmmm. How convenient. Bet she does the same at the gym. 

BTW. Sports bras are supposed to hold them up during exercise. She shouldn't be showing just bending over. It defeats the whole purpose.


----------



## mvp4eva (Jan 15, 2017)

Just making sure I shouldn't feel guilty....cause I did end up looking into her cleavage even if it was very brief

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

mvp4eva said:


> Just making sure I shouldn't feel guilty....cause I did end up looking into her cleavage even if it was very brief
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


*And your problem is?*


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

mvp4eva said:


> I accidentally saw my Sis-in-law breast. She was wearing a sports bra and bent over and I couldn't help looking. I didn't mean to but couldn't resist. *She didn't see me* so I think I am safe no harm done.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


She knows. They _always_ know.


----------



## Davidmidwest (Nov 22, 2016)

Hey were all human. Look nonchalantly or occasionally, it's normal, Just don't gawk. We all get a peak, usually accidentally and it appears that you did not hunt to get into a position on purpose. It almost happens to everybody once in a while. With us guys is leaving the bathroom door open, anybody can walk buy. Usually the person just walks by, doesn't say a thing. Whether the woman is in you opinion pretty or not. It doesn't matter. Women's body are beautiful, just admire the form and keep the thoughts to yourself.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Just put it in the spank bank and move on.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm sensing that you're attracted to her. Nothing wrong with admiring the female form but I think this is more than that. You actually signed on to a Marriage discussion forum because a short glimpse of your wife's sister's breast. 

I'm going to warn you to be careful with obsessing over her. As a married man, all other woman should be off limits but with your wife's sister it doubly applies.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

When will you be posting in the "I'm attracted to my sis-in-law" forum?


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

LOL...I'll bet you were the kid in school who managed to get himself a pair of panties and showed them to all your horned out teenage buddies in the boys room at school - like Michael Anthony Hall in Sixteen Candles.


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

True story... 15 years ago my SIlL had breast cancer and had a mastectomy and reconstruction. She was so happy with the results (and high on morphine) after surgery, that she flashed her naked breast to anyone who visited... including her brother (my H), father, FIL, and more.

She said it's no big deal, it's not real, lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nursejackie (May 22, 2015)

Reminds me of when my DD was about 3 she whispered she "accidently" saw her fathers penis. She asked if she should feel guilty? I said no. She said "ok how 'bout if I snuck a peak on purpose?" ( I think he was changing and left the bedroom door open) I said -no I think its normal to be curious...its not a big deal -but I wouldnt let your dad know because he'd be embarassed.

Same goes here ...I wouldnt want to know if my BIL saw my boob and I certainly wouldnt want him to admit it LOL. Once I thought he was smelling my hair when he was standing behind me- that was weird enough


----------



## mvp4eva (Jan 15, 2017)

Never was looking at her like a perv. Just felt awkward that I peeked wanted to get it out of my system. Hopefully next time she is wearing anything with cleavage, I will have to look away...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> LOL...I'll bet you were the kid in school who managed to get himself a pair of panties and showed them to all your horned out teenage buddies in the boys room at school - like Michael Anthony Hall in Sixteen Candles.


*Hell! We did that as college Freshmen and Sophomore fraternity pledges!

And if alcohol was ever in the equation, there were even dare or bets on the line to either "sniff" or "taste!"*


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

mvp4eva said:


> I accidentally saw my Sis-in-law breast. She was wearing a sports bra and bent over and I couldn't help looking. I didn't mean to but couldn't resist. She didn't see me so I think I am safe no harm done.


It's not clear from your post, but I'll simply say that it's one thing to catch a glance at a mostly exposed breast, it's another to see aeroli and yet another to see full nipple.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

I'm having a hard time understanding this thread. You saw your Sis-in-law breast, what's the big deal?

A month ago I went to visit my best friend. He was coming home from shopping and I assumed his wife was with him so I let myself in (I have a key). She was home and in the laundry room, I guess she did not hear me. She walked out naked from the belly button up. I just said "excuse me" and turned around. She did not care I saw her, it was a nonevent. Hell, her husband got a good laugh out of it when we told him!

(But I will be more careful in the future)


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Grow up already. It happens especially with the tops women wear today. for some reason you are making more of this then you need to.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

As long as you didn't say a loud "What a pair of *******", you should be fine. 😇


----------

